# Mining?



## Bexy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there, Im new to this site so be gentle please! 
So me and my husband have been looking into moving to Canada. He has worked as a pit fitter and has his relevant qualifications. We can't seem to find any info re rates of pay or working conditions for pit fitters/mechanical engineer/maintenance fitter in a colliery or similair in Canada. Can anybody help us out please? He has been told that employers would snatch his hand off and he would have a great rate of pay, but we just can't find any evidence to back it up on the Internet. Can anyone help?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should Google "Pipefitter jobs Alberta".


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Between 2010 to 2011, pipe fitters were paid an average of $30 CAD per hour in Alberta according to HRSDC.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Try looking in Fort MacMurray, Alberta or Logan Lake, BC. I have friends who had mining industry jobs in those two locations in the past. 

I've also heard that there is/was stupid crazy $$$ to be made as a heavy duty mechanic in Ft. Mac. Don't know how true this is now given the economic downturn of '08, but given that Canada fared far better overall (compared to the U.S.) it could still be true. 

One caveat in looking there though... both places get insanely cold and snowy in the winter... Logan Lake is in the north of British Columbia, near the U.S. state of Alaska and Ft. Mac, whilst not so far north is still affected by the cold weather that affects Alberta in the winter.


----------



## MadMaxOutbackWarrior (Dec 30, 2012)

G'day Bexy,

I am a pit fitter who used to work in coal mines in Queensland. I got a start up in Fort Mac as a heavy duty mechanic, and they offered me $162,000, 7 days on, 7 days off. I also got told that the majority of the blokes are on in excess of $200,000.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

MadMaxOutbackWarrior said:


> G'day Bexy,
> 
> I am a pit fitter who used to work in coal mines in Queensland. I got a start up in Fort Mac as a heavy duty mechanic, and they offered me $162,000, 7 days on, 7 days off. I also got told that the majority of the blokes are on in excess of $200,000.


That's a good shift 7/7 is that with a major contractor? Thanks


----------



## MadMaxOutbackWarrior (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not telling where my bones are buried, but it is with the big kids.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

MadMaxOutbackWarrior said:


> I'm not telling where my bones are buried, but it is with the big kids.


You can send me a pm cheers


----------

